# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Gestion des utilisateurs

## 2saws

Bonjour!
Je dbute avec Apex.
Je veux crer une application avec plusieurs types d'utilisateurs.
Je voudrais personnaliser la gestion d'authentification  base d'une table utilisateur (login, password, role) que j'ai crer dans ma base de donnes.
Je voudrais pour chaque type d'utilisateur lui diriger sur la page lui concernant en fonction de son role. Cela au moment o il se connecte sur l'application.

----------


## Martial3797

Bonjour
as tu eu une rponse  ton problme?
J'ai la mme question.

Cordialement Martial

----------


## McM

Bonjour,

La page de login va te rediriger vers la Home Page.

C'est dans cette Home Page qu'en fonction de l'utilisateur connect, tu vas faire une redirection vers la page de ton choix (soit en le grant dans le Branches du Before Header, soit en le grant en javascript)

----------

